# How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there?



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

I see so many posts on VR6's in here and I'm curious how many owners there are.
So what engine do you have running in your car?






















_






















Voting is for what base ENGINE you have, not what chassis you might have put the engine in. I.e. a MkI with a MkIV R32-turbo is a 24v-turbo









12v VR6 MkIV:











_Modified by phatvw at 9:26 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

mk2 turbo here


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

16vT for me


----------



## justanothermk2vr (May 20, 2006)

mk2 4door golf vr6 turbo parts accumulation WTB stock bore low compression pistons and beefy rods rods


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

MKIV VR6T Running C2/Atwood 630cc Software. 
Built by Sleepers Performance- Hamden,CT.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (herbehop)*

I put in 2 votes:
Mk3 12v Turbo (Daily driven)
Mk4 24v Turbo 
-Jeff


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (Jefnes3)*

mk4 12v soon, this will be our future kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (BoostFactory)*

C2 tuned 12v MKIV








just got this

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (FMF)*

Where's the Mk2 24vt option?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (AAdontworkx3)*

I'm asking about engines, not chassis








Yours would be a MkIV 24v


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

Bah! Touche' . . .


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (AAdontworkx3)*

12V VR6 with a stage 2 Kinetic's turbo kit


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (Death Trap)*

Mk3 12v Turbo


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_16vT for me

x2


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

Mk3 12v Turbo


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

mk4 supercharged


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (majic)*

24vT custom kit.


----------



## redskins98 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vortex Addict)*

v1 charger here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by redskins98 at 3:33 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (redskins98)*

24v turbo...


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

12v S/C


----------



## Acri2903 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

MkIV 12v S/C in MkIII chassis
pic before completion


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (majic)*

mkiv 12V VF stage 2 s/c http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (bergenvr6)*

12v vrt


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

Pic says it all -


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

VR6 T


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Mine..


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (FerVR6)*

mine..


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

ding ding...

2.8L 24v C2 stage 1+


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (dubdoor)*









12 second VF stage 2 plus on C2 software in a Corrado SLC


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (slc92)*

C2/Kinetic stage 3 with T04S 60-1


























_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:37 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

where is the MK1 S/C VR6 poll choice? anyways i have 1 vrt mk4 and 1 vr s/c mk1


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

Corrado SLC- supercharged. Really, that's all I have done to the engine itself. 10 lbs of boost at redline on a stock motor, no intercooler.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (6cylVWguy)*

R32T


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (moacur)*

MKIV VR6T


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (hpfreak)*

12v VR6T


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (6cylVWguy)*

2001 vr6 turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*

my street car is a Vortech V1 S-trim MK3 GTI, and my drag car is a 20vBT MK1 rabbit, upwards of 575WHP this coming season.... and Steves car (hpfreak) is a monster... 420~ WHP with 479 WTQ.... and they stopped the dyno run early so he did not beat their shop-built car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## farfromugen (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (speeding-g60)*

As of this last weekend, VFE Stage 2 12v VR MK3 GTI:


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (farfromugen)*

12v Vrt for me... first boosted car ive owned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i love it


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (phatvw)*

mkiv 12v w/ kinetic stage 2


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: How many VR turbo/superchargers owners out there? (CBHVR6)*

12v


----------

